# Getting discouraged...



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

OK, so I was eating more (compared to my usual average of 800-1000 calories), working out regularly and making sure I eat right - although I very rarely eat junk anyway since it doesn't agree with me. Doing all this for about 3 months I gained 15 pounds. So I stopped 

I'm still at the weight that I was doing all of that but have now gone back to my old eating (not eating?) habits and am only doing the work I do on the farm instead of extra. I need to get back to riding and have been putting it off although I don't know why. I think it's because there are so many other things that need to get done before winter comes and since they're home now I keep thinking I can just go do it later...but then I get busy and later doesn't happen.

I have been having more GI issues lately so am playing phone tag with the doctor to make an appointment. I have not gained any inches and have lost a few in fact, but the scale keeps screaming at me. I know, muscle weighs more than fat...but when you are already at a high number and see it go up more it's infuriating. No one believes I'm the weight the scale says and I'm constantly being told that while it may say that - I'm far from flabby and am in fact pretty toned...but it still sucks...


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

first do not wight yourself every day that is a big NO second if you miss to many meals your body will store every thing as FAT you will be better off eating small meals them skipping them ever a power bar. AS for riding just set a time and do it I have the same problem now I say ride at one it is ride at one and we ( me and my horse) have a great time


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

ETA: Just so you get an idea, I'm 5' and weigh in at...204. ><

My measurements are 45-37-45, I have a 38DDD bust, wear a 16 in junior's jean size (need to wear a belt though or they start to fall off, hips are wider than waist or I could go down a size, possibly 2), and have a 7" wrist - I've been told by 3 orthopedics that I have a large frame and dense bones. Heck, I've taken a metal western stirrup to the bridge of my nose (fell off of horn when tightening girth) and nothing broke or bled even lol. I've also never broken a bone despite how many times I've eaten dirt and landed on a fence from the saddle.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

loveduffy said:


> first do not wight yourself every day that is a big NO second if you miss to many meals your body will store every thing as FAT you will be better off eating small meals them skipping them ever a power bar. AS for riding just set a time and do it I have the same problem now I say ride at one it is ride at one and we ( me and my horse) have a great time


I've been trying to eat something at 7-8, 10-11, 1-3 (usually at work so that varies) and 6-7. It would be meal, snack, meal, snack/meal depending on how late I'm at work or what I'm doing. I also try to eat a greek yogurt with lunch every day (for GI help) and make one snack a handful of nuts or a protein bar.

Is that ok?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Throw the scales away and get a fabric tape measure and a book. With the work, workouts you have been doing you have packed on muscle. One summer I was 143, what I will call soft weight after a long winter. I started helping my welder hubby and doing some heavy lifts, mowed grass, rode the horse daily, cleaned her stall. By late Fall I stepped on the scales, something I rarely do, and was horrified that I weighed 161 lbs. Since we were going out to a formal dinner I put on a dress and it was huge. It fit nicely when I bo't it 6 mos before. I hadn't even noticed my jeans were hanging on me. I happened to look in a mirror as I lifted a glass of water and was shocked at the size of my biceps. I stepped back to have a better look and was pleased that I was lean and fit, so the number on the scales has nothing to do with how fit you are.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Your GI problems are probably caused by an intolerance to something you're eating (dairy, grain, gluten...) Do you eat a lot of any of these throughout the day? Do you use a tracking site?


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I know what was triggering my GI problems, but now it seems like it's everything I eat. I've been tested for gluten sensitivity and came up negative, but try to not eat a lot of it anyway. A lot of cheese will do it, but I don't really like cheese. I switched to almond milk for cereals and stuff. Mostly it's anything with a lot of spice, seasoning, fat, grease, richness, etc. So...everything now? Lol.

I didn't weigh myself for 2 months before the other day. I don't even own a scale so only weigh in once in a while at work on the dog scale. I just feel...bleh.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

First off. You should not be eating only 800-1000 calories a day. This is too little of a calorie amount for your body's daily required functions. That's why you're gaining weight, just like Loveduffy said. You're body is trying to compromise for it's lack of fuel. 

Because you are so physically active you need to be eating up to 2200. To lose weight in a healthy way, you need to eat 500 calories less (so 1700) than that each day. If you were looking to gain weight you would need to eat 500 calories more (2700).

Use this website by making a profile and input all of your dietary intake and physical activity for each day. It will tell you how much you need to exercise in each week in order to either become/remain fit or in your case, lose weight. It will also tell you about the nutritional content of all the food that you are consuming. Especially all of the empty calories. Surprisingly, there are healthy foods that contain large amounts of empty calories which get stored as fat if they aren't used up.

supertracker.usda.gov

Stay off the weight and BMI scale!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the actual pounds that you weigh because muscle weighs more than fat and then depending on your heritage, I believe bone mass can weigh more or less. I also wouldn't spend as much time worrying about the clothing size because someone who is 5'8 and weighs 115 lbs and is a size 7 could share her pants with someone that is 5'2 and weighs 130 lbs because of shape.

I would worry more about eating healthy and exercising. You can't change your body shape. It is what it is, but you can feel good about yourself by eating right and exercising, also, get enough sleep because that's key.

Good luck!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Running, especially distance running, is a great way to lose extra weight too. It's not going to be a quick fix though. Time and effort.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the actual pounds that you weigh because muscle weighs more than fat and then depending on your heritage, I believe bone mass can weigh more or less. I also wouldn't spend as much time worrying about the clothing size because someone who is 5'8 and weighs 115 lbs and is a size 7 could share her pants with someone that is 5'2 and weighs 130 lbs because of shape.
> 
> I would worry more about eating healthy and exercising. You can't change your body shape. It is what it is, but you can feel good about yourself by eating right and exercising, also, get enough sleep because that's key.
> 
> Good luck!


This is always something I try to remind myself of. At my skinniest (post basic training) I was very fit, had very little fat and because of my body shape was wearing a size 12. So occasionally I have to remind myself that I will probably never be in the single digits but as long as I feel good then who cares!


----------

